# who picks out the adult toy him or her



## venis (Mar 8, 2011)

Over the years we have tried out a numbers of adult toys. Their has never been a problem with use of them only the purchase of said items. I as a male don't mind going to the store to shop, but she rather I do all the shopping. When the topic is brought up about replacing an item I get this responce "you know what I like" I hate this response. I would love her to say go get the blue thing that buzzes. So I do not know what she has an interest in ( toys):rofl:. Although when they come out to play their is no objection and a very positive result. 
So what do others do in the situation I have no idea that’s the reason for this thread and some advice for the next shopping trip:scratchhead:


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Try internet shopping together instead? At least to get ideas, if you don't do the online shopping thing...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm the woman. I buy them online. I'm scared to go to an adult store...I can't let go of my preconceived ideas about them.

I've had my husband look at the stuff online, but he doesn't seem to care too much what I get for us to try. He sees it as more for me, I think.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

you can go online....


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Online. We often discuss about the toys we are gonna buy. She likes pretty things, I like good quality stuff. I do the research and give her limited choices based on what I find best and what she might like. It is then up to her to make a final decision out of 3-5, as she is the one who will be using them/is getting them used on. Then I check how I can get them the cheapest and order. That way you are still "in charge" and she will have had her input.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

I've had a similar problem with my wife choosing any kind of toys, but reading this thread had given me an idea that may work for the rest of you.

My wife and are the kind of people who will research a purchase by going onto Amazon or somewhere else, then find the physical item in a local store. If you're uncomfortable with how an item is shipped, maybe you could shop online, find some things that interest you, and then visit a local store and look around for yourself.

(We're lucky here, the adult stores around here are very well clean and well-cared for. Conservative, even. I was coming home last night a little before 11 and thought I'd pop into the local adult store, only to find that it closed at 10 during the week.)

Anyway, that might make it the best of both worlds: Get her more involved by looking at things at home, and that might make her more excited to find what she wants in person!


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm just too shy to go into an actual store to buy  Everyone knows me as sweet and innocent, so if they saw me there buying anything, I'd be horrified. If they only knew...

So I buy everything online.
BTW, edenfantasys.com is a good site to start with


----------



## Stayingunknown (Mar 29, 2011)

Wife and I both go in the store. She really picks it out after asking what I have in mind.


----------



## venis (Mar 8, 2011)

So ladys what if you husband pick up a toy and brought it home.
When you laid eyes on it you said, Oh My God there is no way!
would you make him return it.
would you say i'll try it if you do
would you say I'll try anything once
would you say no way in Hell
are you sure you want to do this I'v wanted that for a long time baby!
I don't know if we are alowed to ask or say what kind of toy but I thing it would help me or other men if they had an idea what women really enjoyed. And like every thing else everybody has different taste and some women would'n even think of trying unless the heard if from another gal. 
So what you say


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

MGirl said:


> I'm just too shy to go into an actual store to buy  Everyone knows me as sweet and innocent, so if they saw me there buying anything, I'd be horrified. If they only knew...
> 
> So I buy everything online.
> BTW, edenfantasys.com is a good site to start with


There are always toy parties, if you're too shy to go into a store. Pure Romance, Passion Parties, Slumber Parties, etc. No men allowed. Invite a bunch of your friends over, a consultant will show you all the items available, play some party games, and when it comes time to order, you'll do it in the privacy of a different room, so your friends don't have to know what you bought. My wife's hosted or attended several, an always has a good time. In fact, she's about to become a consultant herself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

We both do. My wife attends the pure romance parties. I've bought online and in the adult stores.


----------



## venis (Mar 8, 2011)

So the party idea sounds good, but what are the age groups I can see younger women attending them. women in the 50 and 60 range well I don't see it?

Help me or other men if they had an idea what women really enjoyed. And like every thing else everybody has different taste and some women would'n even think of trying unless they heard if from another gal. 
So what you say do older women still attend this type of party?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

venis said:


> So ladys what if you husband pick up a toy and brought it home.
> When you laid eyes on it you said, Oh My God there is no way!
> would you make him return it.
> would you say i'll try it if you do
> ...


Return policies for adult toys are VERY stringent!!! Bought a couple of non-touch toys (games) over V-day - strict NO RETURN policy on all items in that store!

Still remember the first vibrator "we" bought - the guy behind the counter took it out of the package and put batteries in it for us! My wife made me go back in as soon as we got in the car and return it for one WITHOUT batteries - one that this guy hadn't touched!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Star said:


> NG, That is funny!! How did she think the thing got in the packaging in the first place??? Haha


Robotic arm maybe? But certainly not some dirty-old-man!!!

:lol:

That was way back when all we had was the local "smut shop." Have a couple of fairly nice places in town now.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

venis said:


> So the party idea sounds good, but what are the age groups I can see younger women attending them. women in the 50 and 60 range well I don't see it?
> 
> Help me or other men if they had an idea what women really enjoyed. And like every thing else everybody has different taste and some women would'n even think of trying unless they heard if from another gal.
> So what you say do older women still attend this type of party?


I'm sure they do. Would be better able to answer once the wife starts actively consulting here in a couple of weeks.

What I'd generally say, though, is that a given party's age group tends to hover within a handful of years on either side of the hostess' age, as the hostess will tend to invite her friends, and as people, we all - men and women - tend to form friendships within our own general age range. The hostess seeks out a consultant, generally through the company's web site, requests to book a party, and the consultant contacts her to arrange the date/time and any other details.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Star said:


> my H ordered something for me and this thing was the size of a small womans arm when he showed me I just burst out laughing saying what in gods name did he think he was gonna be doing with that as it was not coming anywhere near my "bits", he said it "didn't look that big in the picture on the website" I was killing myself laughing as most sites do list the sizes of the toys in the description, needless to say it ended up in the bin, I should of taken a picture of it, it made your eyes water just looking at it :lol:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## venis (Mar 8, 2011)

So If I'm left with picking out the toys can I get a few suggestions from the ladys
size color sound shape or ?


----------



## venis (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok but part of the problem is she will not give any suggestions thats why I have asked for help picking them


----------



## venis (Mar 8, 2011)

thats a great idea I hope more will be shared


----------



## venis (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok,
I have been doing some home work on this matter and according to the information highway these are the best toys to purchase again I want to please my wife , but I have never thought about this product. 
So lady’s help me
Cord or cordless
2 settings over 7
Size 
Which will please the wife the most! Or is their another suggestion

Trinity 7-Speed Wand Massager
Recharge your batteries with a mind blowing massage with the Trinity Rechargeable Seven Speed Wand Massager the power of massage has never felt so good! With its seven sensational speeds to choose from, rechargeable power and supple silicone head, no other wand can compare.



Hitachi Magic Wand Massager 
No matter how many vibrators you have, if you haven’t experienced the Hitachi Magic Wand then you are without a doubt losing out. It can supply many very intense feelings and may not necessarily possibly be ideal with regard to ladies who seem to like to keep it fairly gentle.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Venis,

A guy speaking here... I always thought those Hitachi wands looked like they belonged in a wood-working shop or something instead of the bedroom. They look intimidating! Here's my input, from my experience with a partner who likes toys...

She likes multiple speeds, and a variety of patterns. You know, so it will go on it's own from slow to fast vibrations, or alternate on/off... She likes the "rabbit" type ones, which have a clitoral stimulator as well as penetration. Cordless is definitely preferred, and waterproof (i.e. shower) is a bonus. Size... Hasn't been an issue, but not too big. My personal preference is no bigger than me!  Ok, maybe a little bigger, but not much... Colour, hasn't been commented on.

If you have the money, the Lelo brand seems to be pretty solid. You can read the reviews on Amazon.com, surprisingly. I didn't know they sold stuff like that on there!  The Lelo Ina is an example of what I was referring to (about the "rabbit" style).

Good luck! I love using the toys on my lady, although she brought most of them into the relationship. For Valentines Day though, I bought her a small "fingertip" vibrator, which we enjoy. Again, with the multiple speeds and settings. She uses that on herself during intercourse. It's small and not scary at all, and gets her off like nobody's business.

I also picked up a Lelo Tor penis ring. General idea, it turns YOU into the toy. It went over pretty well, although we need more time with it. 

As far as sound goes, we both prefer the quiet/silent ones. A strong buzzing sound is just distracting at best.

C


----------

